# engine coolant temp sensor problems



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

this is the 3rd time to my knowledge that this has gone faulty or thrown up a fault light

i replaced this about 3 months ago and its gone again

is there any reason for this to keep going faulty? could something else be causing it?

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 906 018 CB 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003
Coding: 10710
Shop #: WSC 33278
TRUZZZ8N831012239 AUZ5Z0C0085215
1 Fault Found:
16500 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62): Implausible Signal
P0116 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

also is this the correct part?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COOLANT-TEMP-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item53e594ff2d


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It could be a dodgy connection so make sure they're all clean and tight.

To be honest, I would buy a genuine one from Audi if it was me, as you can be more certain that it's right for your car.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I have this problem, I have changed the sensor already and still reading 60 and fault comes up


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> this is the 3rd time to my knowledge that this has gone faulty or thrown up a fault light
> 
> i replaced this about 3 months ago and its gone again
> 
> ...


In my opinion as a non expert, is the fact that it's OK after you replace it mean that it could well be dodgy aftermarket parts that fail quickly. I'm with Peter on this one, maybe you should try one from Audi, but if you already have...


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i got the last one from either gmf or gsf not sure. i'll give the connections a blast with some isopropyl alcohol


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

My experience on these with
My wifes car was that it threw up this fault so I changed it and a week later it was back. I did question the sensors reliability but instead went straight for the thermostat. Changed
That and has not come back since. Been a few months. Not saying this is the case with yours but just wanted to let you know. My
Wifes gauge barely went above 50 so I guessed it needed doing anyway. I know it's a bit of a pig to do but I done my second one recently in under an hour and I am noechanic. First time took me
A while longer. Hope this helps. Cheers Jamie


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually upon reading your post
Properly which I should have done first it appears your fault is implausible signal so forget everything I have just said. Sorry


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> I have this problem, I have changed the sensor already and still reading 60 and fault comes up


i recall another post where your fuel was going at an alarming rate......if below 90c the ecu is still in warm up mode and pushing more juice through than required.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > I have this problem, I have changed the sensor already and still reading 60 and fault comes up
> ...


my fuel is ok... £58 to 410 miles..... just a pain in the ass it showing cold all the time


----------



## James (Apr 4, 2009)

I've also got similar problems my temp. gauge fluctuates from about 20 to 75 and never reaches 90. The dash pod always matches the C49 trick reading.

I was wondering what could be faulty the temp. sensor or the thermostat?

Also are the sensors in the header tank just to measure the level if it goes to low?


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Guys where is the best place to get the temp sensor from?
Is Audi reasonably priced anyone know?

Does it matter what engine you have?

I found this link somewhere:
http://www.vwspares.co.uk/tt_switches.php


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

They're about £30 from Audi, and in my opinion, it's not worth the hassle of possibly ending up with a dodgy / incorrect part for the sake of £20.


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Fair point [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## James (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm in need of some help please

Where is the coolent temp. sensor located on a 180? :?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know, but on the 225 it's in the coolant pipe next to the cylinder head.


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Guys I just went and removed the circlip to remove the temp sensor on my 225 and as I removed the sensor COOLANT started gushing out? Is that normal? WAK's site says it shouldnt pour, only drip??

http://www.wak-tt.com/tempsensor/tempsensor.htm


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Poured out of mine as well mate. Have the replacement sensor ready with the ribber gasket already fitted. When you remove the old sensor plug the hole with your finger then quickly pull it out and fit the new srnsor


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

k10mbd said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > k10mbd said:
> ...


bloody hell ,- thats nearly 60 mpg ,or am i just appalling at maths ? :wink:


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Your lucky it gushed out. Me being an absolute idiot when I changed mine I had just been on an half an hour drive and everything was red hot and pressurized. I don't know what was going through my head but I pulled the circlip and scoulding hot water burst all over my face. Straight to hospital for me and now I have to wear factor 50 on my face in the sun for the next two years. Lucky I didn't have to have any plastic surgery or anything. So please be careful and don't be a dingbat like me


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Russ 182 said:


> Poured out of mine as well mate. Have the replacement sensor ready with the ribber gasket already fitted. When you remove the old sensor plug the hole with your finger then quickly pull it out and fit the new srnsor


Thanks for the tip :wink:

I just need to remove the connector to check the sensor type (block or oval) but that doesnt seem to be as easy as I thought!



medlen1985 said:


> Your lucky it gushed out. Me being an absolute idiot when I changed mine I had just been on an half an hour drive and everything was red hot and pressurized. I don't know what was going through my head but I pulled the circlip and scoulding hot water burst all over my face. Straight to hospital for me and now I have to wear factor 50 on my face in the sun for the next two years. Lucky I didn't have to have any plastic surgery or anything. So please be careful and don't be a dingbat like me


Woah, thats very bad mate, luckily youre alright. I guess we all get ahead of ourselves sometimes with DIY!


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah definatly mate. i wont make that mistake again that's for sure


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

just had time to fit the new sensor. i left the car cool down for 2 hours, when i took the old 1 off a fair bit of coolant shot out, wasnt hot though

stupid question but is the coolant the reservoir the pink one on the left? do i need to put special water in? last time i did this no coolant escaped


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Its the round bottle on the left yeah

Im having a headache getting the sensor connector off :? Is it me or is it really stiff to get off??


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Sh0x said:


> Its the round bottle on the left yeah
> 
> Im having a headache getting the sensor connector off :? Is it me or is it really stiff to get off??


cheers 
i found it no hassle at all, but maybe because i havent long done it


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi mate did you use any tools - flathead screw driver or anything or did it just simply unclip off?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

If its the same as my Polo its just a plastic clip, use a flat tipped screwdriver and lift the clip up, then have the new one to hand, pull the old one out and plug the hole with your finger and then just push the new on in. Keep pressure on hte sensor and slide the clip back down. Its a 2 min job.


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

It wont gush out so much if you release the pressure by undoing the water resevoir cap first (when cold).

Be careful with your screwdriver when trying to undo the electrical connection, it a simple lever that needs pressing with your finger (whilst pushing the plug in) to clear the tab on the socket.


----------



## jacksonation (Apr 23, 2010)

[/quote]my fuel is ok... £58 to 410 miles..... just a pain in the ass it showing cold all the time[/quote]

bloody hell ,- thats nearly 60 mpg ,or am i just appalling at maths ? :wink:[/quote]

More like 40 mpg.... But still, how are you getting that?!


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Sh0x said:


> Hi mate did you use any tools - flathead screw driver or anything or did it just simply unclip off?


no didnt use any tools when i did it but i may have used a small one first time i did it


----------



## Purple Rocket (Mar 15, 2011)

Am in the middle of resolving similar problem ...
Rather than repeat I will update the thread I started on that.
Bottom line was that I first went for replacing the coolant temperature sensor - dead easy - no tools required. I was told that this sensor had been very recently changed but either it hadn't or the replacement was faulty. So I made sure I got a genuine Audi part - just not worth the aggro to save a few quid. It was £35-56 including the O ring.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Purple Rocket said:


> Am in the middle of resolving similar problem ...
> Rather than repeat I will update the thread I started on that.
> Bottom line was that I first went for replacing the coolant temperature sensor - dead easy - no tools required. I was told that this sensor had been very recently changed but either it hadn't or the replacement was faulty. So I made sure I got a genuine Audi part - just not worth the aggro to save a few quid. It was £35-56 including the O ring.


well i payed 6 quid for it, and everything fine atm. its a simple thing to fix, and audi can f**k off if they think im going to pay at least £35 for that!!

thats like paying £600 for new dics and pads, just had my front pads and brembo discs supplied and fitted for £130, love to know how much audi would charge for that


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

I got it off using a flathead screw driver. Just prised the clip. Couldnt get it off my hand.

I just bought this FEBI branded temp sensor. £11.70p

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

I scanned with vagcom and so did R44MS K which showed coolant temp sensor error on the car so I am hoping fitting this temp sensor will resolve my high temp issue. If it stops working, Ill know it was down to poor quality sensor.

FEBI usually sell german car parts (I know them from BMW scene) so am hoping the quality will be good.


----------



## Trimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

I ordered 1 off ebay and less than two weeks the implausible signal fault is back again. I think i will go audi this time.


----------



## Tony123456789 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi changed the temp sensor a couple of weeks ago and engine light appeared again gauge not getting above 50 again so it looks like same fault could it be a dodgy sensor or is it something else that's causing it to fail
Thanks in advance


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Tony123456789 said:


> Hi changed the temp sensor a couple of weeks ago and engine light appeared again gauge not getting above 50 again so it looks like same fault could it be a dodgy sensor or is it something else that's causing it to fail
> Thanks in advance


Did you use a genuine OEM sensor?

Are you sure it isn't actually the thermostat sticking open and causing the engine to run cold.
Have you checked what fault code is being logged?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above.
More likely the thermostat. Ensure an OEM 87 degree stat is fitted Part No. 050121113C
Hoggy.


----------

